# Sage



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

*“Sage” 
Lauremi’s Whim Z v Jakmar
5/23/10 - 7/23/15*

I just don’t have the words to truly describe my Sage. She was the most silly and charming puppy imaginable, a once in a lifetime dog, and she was my heart and my shadow. I don't know what I'm going to do without her.

When I get her ashes back, my breeder and I are going to go for a walk in the woods, and scatter her ashes along the way. Running in those woods was Sage's favorite thing to do. 

I love you, Chickie.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My heart aches for you. I am so so sorry.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of your beautiful Sage


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw the title of this post and was really hoping it wasn't ...this.

I am so very, very sorry. 

Run free, pretty Sage.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Ohhh, no. I am so sorry for your loss. I hoped, wished and willed there to be a turn for the better. 
I am truly saddened by this :teary:

The biggest hug to you:hugs:

RIP beautiful Sage, You were/are so loved:wub:

Beautiful pictures


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought she was doing pretty good, considering. When she went outside yesterday morning, and I went to check on her a few minutes later, she was already gone. I miss her terribly. I've already called Carly Sage. Sigh...


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

This is so sad., I read the update in your other thread
Such a beautiful picture, looks like a painting (is it?)
This should be your avatar.
I really believed she was going to get better. I'm very sorry




dogfaeries said:


> I thought she was doing pretty good, considering. When she went outside yesterday morning, and I went to check on her a few minutes later, she was already gone. I miss her terribly. I've already called Carly Sage. Sigh...


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a beautiful girl Diane, so very sorry for your loss, hugs


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

She was magnificent. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. So sad. My heart goes out to you. The pictures you shared of Sage are beautiful. RIP sweet Sage.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

RIP beautiful girl


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

:teary: Diane, I am so very, very sorry to hear this. You and Sage both put up such a brave fight. You couldn't have been a better mom for her, and she gave you her all, beautiful, beautiful girl. :teary:

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

What a beautiful girl lost far too soon Rest easy Sage. Run free over the bridge. 

Diane, may time ease your pain and your wonderful memories of Sage fill your heart and bring you peace.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Diane, I don't know what to say. I'm so truly sorry. You two were clearly a fantastic team and she lived an adventurous and much loved life with you.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl, you both put up a courageous fight.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, she was so beautiful. RIP Sage.


----------



## LogicSays (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry  RIP beauty


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Diane, all your friends knew Sage was special, and how much you loved her. Sage was one georgeous girl, and I am so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you, cherish the memories, Deb


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. Although it's not the same, please remember that Sage will never truly die as long as you are alive to remember her. Rest in peace, sweet puppy.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I was so sorry to see that you had lost your Sage. Much sympathy to you. *hug*


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I am so very sorry for your loss of such a lovely girl! You tried your hardest.

Moms


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl and will forever hold a piece of your heart. Rest in peace Sage.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry Diane. I know how much you struggled to get her to eat and get the best of care. Sometimes, no matter how much we love them, they get called to the Bridge. They never have long enough with us.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My deepest sympathy on the loss of Sage.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am so sorry, Diane. I had hoped for a better outcome for you and Sage than we had with Cassidy and this terrible disease, but I had a bad feeling that it was not to be. You did everything you could. I know that's small consolation because we've been there too. 

As we said about Cassidy, if love could have saved her she would have lived forever, and I know you feel the same way about Sage. But love is just not enough. Hugs to you and RIP to your beautiful girl.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I read her entire thread, I have no words. What a beautiful girls she was and she was lucky to have you as her mom... She is pain free now, and I hope one day you will able to find your peace. It should give you comfort that she is not suffering and that you gave it all to get her well. This beautiful angel will be watching over you.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sage. Gone too soon, RIP.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I am so sorry, Diane. I had hoped for a better outcome for you and Sage than we had with Cassidy and this terrible disease, but I had a bad feeling that it was not to be. You did everything you could. I know that's small consolation because we've been there too.
> 
> As we said about Cassidy, if love could have saved her she would have lived forever, and I know you feel the same way about Sage. But love is just not enough. Hugs to you and RIP to your beautiful girl.


Thank you, Debbie. I know you understand when I say I don't like this really small club we are in. What a terrible illness, and the randomness of it still stuns me. How can my lovely girl get so sick, so fast, and be gone? You know, she was still silly and stubborn and adorable till the last minute. Her body was failing her, but she was still my funny Sage. How this house can seem empty with big ol' larger-than-life Russell in it is beyond me, but it is. 

I appreciate everyone's kind words. I still have to pick up her ashes sometime this week, and I know we'll all cry at the vet's office when I do.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful sage. You did everything you could of done. She was well cared for and very much loved.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I am so sorry to read this, I didn't want to believe it was your Sage and only just brought myself to read it. She was so loved and such a beautiful girl. She will forever walk by your side, I wish you lots of strength after such a terribly hard loss. She is dancing, playing, herding and eating plates and plates full of food at the bridge.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so very sorry, she will be missed  RIP Sage and hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Diane I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Sage.Run free Sage run free.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry Diane. How devastating.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Sage was beautiful. She reminds me very much of my long gone Maddie--that same sweet face and soulful eyes.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh Diane, I am so incredibly sorry  I had no idea what was going on, and was so heartbroken and surprised to see this. Sage was such a gorgeous, incredible girl and I know how much she meant to you. Hugs and healing thoughts for you and your family <3


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

A little late, just came back on the board after a busy month... saw the title & was truly hoping it wasn't your Sage 

So very sorry for your loss. RIP Sage <3


----------

